# Who here has a college degree?



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok Jennifer, I did a search but couldn't find anything like this, so don't beat me with your mascara wand!

I graduated from college in 2004 with a Bachelor's of Science in Mortuary Sciene (Funeral Services).

Can't do anything with it though because the pay is so low where I live it feels like it would be a waste of my time to go through the licensing.

So, who all has a college degree, what is it in, and can you do anything with it?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a degree in accounting and im getting my BA in art history. I know i have more luck with the accounting degree than the art history but i love my major and im almost done! lol


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a Bachelors of Arts in Psychology - which I can do nothing (that pays anyway) with. I'm 3 credits away from my MBA - which is definitey helping me and right now I'm looking for a position in marketing.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 29, 2007)

Computer Science  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :15hg:

Wtf is Mortuary Science?? I swear I've never heard of that.. Is that a real Bachelor of either Science or Arts, or is that like a certificate that they call Bachelor's?? I think that's why you can't do much else with it, cause it's not an actual Bachelors like you'd have in any other university, which are categorized under either Arts or Science programs.. yours is very specific to the Mortuary industry or what have you.


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 29, 2007)

i am working on my bachelors of arts in psychology. there are actually some really good jobs in my area that pay over $70,000 a year with a bachelors in psychology or social services. i'm graduating next year, but not sure yet where i want to get my Master's...Loma Linda University maybe...


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

Mortuary Science is working with the deceased (dead people). It's not a certificate, it's an actual Bachelor's of Science, trust me, I went to school for 5 years to get it.


----------



## jessimau (Mar 29, 2007)

What jobs have you heard of paying that much with just a BA? I'm really curious because I couldn't find ANYTHING when I was looking.

I have a BA in Psychology and the first job I got out of college was for $9.10/hr as an SA at Macy's working the Biotherm counter. Then I got a second job working in a residential group home treatment facility for $9/hr. I quit Macy's after 6 months but stayed at the group home for over 2 years, but never got a raise even once. Now I'm an office manager and I've consistently received raises since I started there ($5 total over 2 years). I'm in school now, about 1/3 of the way through my Master's program which will allow me to go for licensure as a marriage and family therapist, although their average salary is what I make now, so I'm going for a PsyD. (psychology doctorate) once I get my master's.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 29, 2007)

As of April 28th, I am no longer in school! Within a few weeks of that, I should be holding in my hands my BA in Business Administration with a Specialization in Healthcare Management! Woohoo!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2007)

I have two associates degrees, one in pre nursing and one in criminal justice. I am working on my bachelor's degree in criminal justice right now


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

Good for you girl! Where are you planning to work?

Criminal justice sounds neat, is it a competitive field?oliceman:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 29, 2007)

what kinds of jobs you are thinking of that pay that much?

I have BA in Psychology and I work as a counselor. Unfortunately, it does not pay too well, but at least I can say that I really enjoy doing what I do. I am earning enough to support myself so I am not complaining. I will definitely be making more money once i get my Master's... Maybe in Social Work?


----------



## missnadia (Mar 29, 2007)

Usually science bachelors include a bunch of general courses in the 1st and 2nd years.. Maybe credit these courses towards another degree or at least some certificate?

I find that I can do pretty much anything with my degree in Computer Science.. I used to work as a developer but now I'm moving more towards Business Analysis and hopefully management in the future. Computers and technology are everywhere, and these days the technology is really intertwined with the business. The beauty in this is that it's cross-industry, so you can move from Healthcare to Finance to Government and develop a set of very portable skills.. Even though I have no interest in programming/development anymore, I am more than glad to have earned my degree in this field because it taught me a strong problem solving and design framework that I can use wherever I go. Yay for nerds!


----------



## Saje (Mar 29, 2007)

I am graduating this semester with a Bachelors of Science in Business Administration with an emphasis on Marketing. Jobs in my area would include advertising, promotions, public relations, and the usual managerial stuff. I want to be in either advertising or PR.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have BS in Neurobiology, physiology and behavior. I was looking into jobs in healthcare field, but as you know most require some sort of a license, so now I'm looking around biotech companies. I'm planning to get an MBA, debating if I want to specialize in healthcare management or something else.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, I have seens some jobs with homeland security that pay some serious bucks, but I plan on working for the FBI, I was accepted as an intern but I have to go to Virginia. But there are so many fields to CJ, and they pay pretty good. oliceman:


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 29, 2007)

I will be finishing at the end of the year and receiving a Bachelor of Business Administration in Economics with a minor in Spanish. I recently landed a part time job at Wall Street in a bank in the securities/ global investing department that pays well for me still being in school. Hopefully I can remain there after graduation and get something full-time. The sectors I can work in range from financial institutions including investment companies, accounting companies, banks and so on as well as not-for-profit companies. I've been thinking about moving on to get my Masters after graduation.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 29, 2007)

I graduated in 2000 with a BA in English, the creative writing, not literature. My first job out of school was a legal editor. Right now I do billing at a law office, I know not my field, but I would like to be an editor again, just not at the same company.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 29, 2007)

I do not have a college degree currently. I make $20+ an hour dealing cards for a living. But I am enrolling at LSUE in the Fall for my pre nursing courses. I will be working full time for awhile and in about three years I will be an Registered Nurse=)


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 29, 2007)

I graduated in 2003 with my B.A. in Political Science. I immediately went on to get my J.D. (law degree) which I am still working on because I took some time off...Even if I don't finish my law degree I'm going to have to go back and get at least a masters bc there are no jobs for a poly sci major...


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

Dealing cards sounds like a killer job! How did you get that gig?


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a Bachelors of Fine Arts in Art Education with a minor in Art History (if I had stayed in school another semester it would have been a second Bachelor's) and a Masters in Education for the Reading Specialist. I taught in public schools in Virginia for over 25 years, and am retired, now.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2007)

i went to college for 2 months, then dropped out. just not for me.

LOL! thanks for doing the search  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'd never beat you, though. i like you too much.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

That is so sweet of you! I really enjoyed college, but now that I have a degree, I wish that I would have never went (sad to say) it was a complete waste of time and money to me because I can't really do anything with my degree. BOOO HOOO


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 29, 2007)

In December I will have a Bachelor of Behavioral Science (BBS) in Spanish with a minor in Computer Science. I plan to teach high school Spanish and get certified in Technology Applications and ESL, too.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 29, 2007)

its so cool to know abit more of everyone's background! im currently in sociology but im switching my major to psychology next semester yay!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought it would be cool too to know what everyone went to school for!:ill:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2007)

that's why. i have no idea what i wanna do with my life, so why "waste" money? i always slept in the classes, anyway.


----------



## Colorlicious (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm gonna get my B.A. in Anthropology this semester and i dont konw what the hell i'm gonna do lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont and its stupid. I should be goin to college cuz I get it paid for until im 26 and I also get paid to go to college. Im stupid for not going. I could be makin a career for myself n Im not. Im lazy when it comes to school and thats my prob.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm working on it! Second year pre-med.


----------



## Leony (Mar 29, 2007)

Graduated 2001, BA Architectural Engineering. It wasn't my choice at all, it was for my mom..


----------



## YoursEvermore (Mar 29, 2007)

I graduated in December 2006 with my Bachelor's. Majored in History, minored in Anthropology. I'm currently a deputy for my county's Sheriff's department.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I _*love*_ my job! Next year I'm going to go back to school and get my Masters in Criminal Justice Administration.


----------



## lindas (Mar 29, 2007)

Associates in Science of Nursing, Registered Nurse


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm currently finishing a BS in Biology and another BA in Graphic Design. Next year I'm planning to enter medschool!


----------



## Jimena (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got a degree in Economics and I'm currently working on my PhD.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2007)

i have a bachelor's degree in private law. can't do much with it, apart waiting until june so i can register for next year (i want a master-that's the word here- in private/criminal law). i could do intership, yeah, but they're not for regular students, more like students finishing their studies.

i also have an english degree from the London chamber of Commerce and Industry (lol saying i can speak english :rotfl: ). just because i had to take english in my second year and my teacher said it would be good on my resume. i wanted to do some more but when i saw how much it would cost me, i said no thanks.


----------



## mzmephime (Mar 29, 2007)

*I have a Bachelors of Art in Anthropology with a minor in Criminal Justice. I plan to get my Masters in Criminal Justice or Forensics. And after that...not really sure.*


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 29, 2007)

getting one in contemporary english~!1st year !


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an MsC in Biomedicine, which is pretty much useless right now.... well, not useless, but science is a competitive field and not many jobs going around. I'm doing my PhD now, after that we'll see.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 29, 2007)

Unfortunately BA degrees in Social Services or Psychology don't pay much, you just have to have a passion for what your are doing...the pay gets better when you have Master's or a Phd but the starting salary for my field is only like 30,000 to 35,000, which is not bad starting, BUT I almost make that now, and I'm not finished with my degree, which is Social Work, with a Concentration in AIDS Intervention/Prevention.


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 29, 2007)

My cousin has a Bachelor's of Science in Mortuary Science too. He worked long enough to get licensed then started a business with his Dad. They work on bodies, automobile bodies. :laughing: There's a huge reason why he didn't end up in the Mortuary field though.

I'm working on my pre-req's and co-req's for the nursing program. At this point I'm unsure as to which nursing school I will attend so I'll either end up with an associates degree or a BSN.


----------



## Nox (Mar 29, 2007)

Dual degrees in Chemical Engineering (B. ChEn) and Chemistry (B.S.). My parents wanted forced me to do that. I find it okay, but it's not my passion.

The typical jobs pay anywhere from $55,000 - $95,000 to start.

However, I want the freedom to do whatever the heck I want with my time, and I don't want to spend it working for somebody else. I run two companies, I am doing what I love, and I make more than the earning potential of either two of those bachelor's degrees.

And I of course I forget to add this, but right now, I am killing myself with an added third responsibility, working some of my time at an international television production company.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll graduate next May with a Bachelor of Arts in Women's Studies and in 2009 I'll get my degree to teach Early Childhood Education...so not yet, but getting there!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

You run 2 companies? That is cool, what are they?!?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 29, 2007)

I graduated from a two year college diploma program as an Electronics Engineering Technician. In the states, I believe it would be considered an associates degree.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 30, 2007)

I am working on my Associate's Degree in Nursing-- R.N. I will be done with my last 2 science classes in December ( finished everything else needed for the degree) then I can apply for the nursing program. Once I am accepted I will be done in 2 years the 4 classes take that long. Seems like forever till I will be done.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

:moa: :laughing:

You say that now but I know better!

B.S. in Business Management.


----------



## Nox (Mar 30, 2007)

A fashion brokerage firm (fair-trade pieces and wholesale) and a Speech Finishing School ...for offshore Telecommunication/IT Support employees.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm finally done in a few months. Woot! heh, I'm going to be getting my BA in English literature. Was thinking of becoming a teacher...but I'll need another 2 yrs for my masters. Blah, no more school! lol, so I might think of taking extra courses and get a certification for teaching ESL (english as a second language) but there's so many things you can get into with English such as Journalism, Public Relations, Social Work, etc.


----------



## hushabye (Mar 30, 2007)

I have an Associate's in Banking and Finance. Im not interested in working in a bank or whatnor. Still working on getting a BBA in Finance


----------



## jaybe (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a BA in Media Studies. I wanted to be a journalist until I did work experience and realized it wasn't for me. That was many years ago and have never managed to get a job that I enjoyed and paid well. Now I'm doing a one year diploma in Fine Art for the love of it. I can't take it any further because I can't afford any more college fees. I will be looking for an admin job soon which is what I did before this course. Its depressing but necessary. At least I'll have some money. Sick of being poor!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a Master of Arts in Literature and Art History and currently I'm working on my Ph.D. in Literature - umm, I fear if I can't get a job at university none of these degrees will avail me anything *lol*. The job I had till now had nothing to do with either of these subjects, yet still Literature is my passion and even if I can't make much money over here with these degrees, I'm still proud of them.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm hearing a bunch of people who got their degree and couldn't find a job afterwards. Worries me.

I hate school - and I lost my reason to want to continue it, but I have too.

Trying to get into the dental field even tho it's not my passion. But I rather have a steady job that pays well than get paid little for something I like.

My current job in Education is rewarding - but for all the work, sometimes its not worth it. We get paid little - or all teachers do and I would become an 'actual' teacher myself if the pay weren't so lousy.

I'm also thinking of something in Special Education. I don't know... I'm still young, something will come up eventually that'll spark my full interest.


----------



## Saints (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science and am working within that profession now

Rock on sister :rockwoot:


----------



## luxotika (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your input ladies! It's kind of cool to know what other people are up to!


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 2, 2007)

Graduated in 2004 from University at Albany (New York) with a BS in Biology. I'm currently working on my Medical Degree and will graduate in 2009


----------



## MandyPandy (Apr 2, 2007)

I got two years into my degree in Math with a minor in Chem, and then dropped out because of depression. I went back last year and I'm working on the Quebec equivalent of an associate's degree in Social Science with plans to study social work at the university level.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 2, 2007)

Im in my fourth year of a BABSC, Natural History Culture and Museum studies. It's a combined degree with 3 majors, in my case palaeontology, ancient history and modern history. There is not much you can do with it. Haha, that's not true, I haven't started looking yet.. basically to get a job you need to have done a whole lot of volunteer work, and well, frankly, having lived tough as a student with no money for the last 4 years, spending the next 2 or 3 as a VOLUNTEER isn't really high on my agenda. I looked up one volunteer position, 9-5, 3 days a week. That's not volunteer work, thats a friggen part time job you're not getting paid for!

Ok, to finish ranting, I am looking at doing honours in museum studies next year, which involves organising a museum exhibition, including advertising, the layout, everything. The year after that I want to do a masters or another post grad degree overseas to give myself more of an edge.

NO idea what fields I can work in though really...


----------



## Lia (Apr 2, 2007)

Here in brazil we don't have colleges, so there's no college degrees. You already enter on university, where you choose a 'profession' (like medicine, law, architecture). I'm still on med school.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 2, 2007)

I graduated from Medical school in 2004.We don't have colleges or pre-med you just go to medical school for 6 years and u get ur degree!!

Currently I am unemployed but I am hoping that will change soon!


----------



## alicia8406 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a BS in Biology and will be attending graduate school in the fall to get my Master of Science in Clinical Laboratory Science.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 2, 2007)

AAS in Hotel Technology and a BS in Industrial and Labor Relations. I'm definitely using my BS as a Union Rep. doing negotiations, arbitrations, etc. The AAS, not so much, although it helped when I transferred from my 2 yr to my 4 yr school because I had almost all my electives done.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a BA in English. Currently, I'm not utilizing it because I'm too lazy to look for a "permanent" job because I plan on going to Grad school in the Fall. All I have to go is get my application together &amp; send it in. I've been a little slow moving on that because I just don't feel like being in school anymore, but I have to push myself. I plan on getting my Master's in Childhood Education &amp; Literacy.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a Bachalor of Science in Nursing and a Masters in Nursing Education. I have been teaching Nursing at a small college for about four years. Before that I did School Nursing, Hospital Nursing and Home Health. Always jobs for nurses. Would like to go back to school to do permanent make-up. Cosmetics were always my first love.


----------



## Mediterranean (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm starting a law degree in september  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

currently at college (high school in the USA I guess?) studying psychology, french, english and photography!


----------



## missnadia (Apr 6, 2007)

Ohhh a fellow nerd!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a Bachelors in Computer Science and Mathematics (it was only a couple of extra math classes to get the second major!), and a Masters in Computer Science.

Right now I am working as a software engineer (computer programmer), which is probably the most common entry-level job for a CS major. Right now I write computer programs and test them to make sure they work. If I stay on my current career path with my current company, my next position (not for a few years though), would be to actually design the programs instead of just writing a program that someone else designed. It would also be easy for me to transition into several other roles in the IT world (including managerial positions or more client-facing positions like consulting, rather than just hiding in my cubicle doing very technical work!) -- but of course some of those positions would require a bit more experience and/or training! Plus, I like hiding in my cubicle, I don't like talking to people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bCreative (Apr 6, 2007)

As of now, no I don't have a college degree. Don't know if I will be getting one anytime soon cause I'm not into the whole school thing. But I might go back.


----------

